# Wooler Bikerite 2011



## windmiller (12 Oct 2011)

Can anyone confirm the dates for Wooler Bikerite 2011?


----------



## byegad (12 Oct 2011)

Friday to Sunday.


----------



## windmiller (12 Oct 2011)

Ok thanks byegad


----------



## byegad (13 Oct 2011)

Will you be there?


----------



## Arch (13 Oct 2011)

I will, with a friend.

My mileage having plumetted this year, with hills non-existent, and on a 3 spd Brom, I'll be sticking to the Etal-Millfield-Hatherslaw cafe triangle and taking it easy. It's all about the cake.


----------



## byegad (13 Oct 2011)

There's other rides?


----------



## theloafer (13 Oct 2011)

is that this w/end .... am off there this fri-sunday with pals..  weather is looking good ishhh


----------



## windmiller (13 Oct 2011)

Will be there Sat/Sun but staying at a local B&B, same as 2 years ago due to last minute circumstances. Taking the car as fitness levels are somewhat lax. Fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## theloafer (16 Oct 2011)

was a great w/end ..weather was excellent..  as was the other cyclist,s i got to ride with..  a few pics




















.... cant wait for next year..


----------



## windmiller (19 Oct 2011)

Had a great time, and a fantastic selection of machines to behold.


----------



## byegad (19 Oct 2011)

And all of the best people were there.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2011)

Stranger ly enough, I guessed that was you, Byegad. 

The clue was in the way young Mark is listening to what is being said, and casting admiring glances your way, as if he knows you, (as if)? I refrained from announcing my guess in case you were the very skinny chap in front of Redcar.


----------



## byegad (20 Oct 2011)

I think that look was the result of some bad milk on his cornflakes. 

Now if you'd mentioned good looks charm and personality I'd have known you were insane!


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2011)

Even with my yys ness, I am unable to ascertain someone's personality just from a photo. 


I am getting (?) confusled here, am I on the "Recovery" fred, or this Fred? 



I could even be on the "Tell a Lie" thread.


----------



## byegad (20 Oct 2011)

You jumped here after you copied the photo of the SBGG and myself!


----------

